
What do you mean, you don’t like IE6? Really? - spjwebster
http://remy.tumblr.com/
======
ColinWright
This post incorrectly points to the blog top entry, which will change. The
actual post has been submitted in its own right, and any discussion is
probably better directed there:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2831294>

(Edited to update with actual reason)

~~~
jacobr
This submission incorrectly links to the entire blog instead of the individual
post.

~~~
ColinWright
Good catch - we should flag this one and specifically direct people to the
other.

I've edited my initial comment to reflect that. We could now just delete this
exchange to keep things tidy.

